# cool pleco shot



## shelby67 (Jun 19, 2011)

Got this cool shot of my plecos in the African tank....


----------



## Smallermouse (Jan 28, 2012)

looks pretty cool!!


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

nice shot. I like that there's one pleco on each side of the rock.


----------

